# Rod N' Reel Pairing...



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

So, i wanna do some jigging this fall and winter. I have a rod that hasnt had much of any use and would be ideal for launching a 3oz jig into the surf and will allow me to keep my legs from meeting 60º water temps. 

How do you know what kind of reel to put onto a rod?

I have one set-up that i am kind of kicking myself for, due to the weight, its a nice set-up for hooking into large sharks and rays but, i wanna run a decent capacity reel on this rod i have... I also want to be able to run it on the bottom when the temps get better in the spring and summer.

Rod: 10ft Kunnan Graphite MH 3oz - 6oz

I have used it to heave some decent chunks of bait off of piers and from the beach. I wanna be able to toss heavy lead jigs and artificial into the surf. 

Reel ideas?

I was thinking of pairing it with a new Penn Spinfisher V 5500 with a 40# braid. Maybe a Daiwa BG 60? 

Ideas? Recommendations? 

How do YOU as a surf and pier bum decide what reel to use on the certain rod you have in mind?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Target species/technique along with required line size and capacity do most of the dictating.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

just like KF said,watcha hunting for?i'm a conventional guy but for arguments sake i'd load a 10" 3-6 with a bg30,av 40,or similar.a bg60 will probably hinder more than help that rod,the spinfisher may be about right,point is puppy drum,trout,flounder,etc aint gonna pull off 100yds of line.now if yer thinking cobia,big drum,etc. you will still have the line capacity as even these fish may only pull 200-300 on a biggun.a lighter reel is going to be less taxing on you if yer throwing alot,think like a drum fisherman,alot of the reels we use are not huge (200-350 cap) ,they're light on the rod,with smooth ,powerful drags .some guys cast half or more of the capacity off just to get to the fish and drum aint the only fish that bites.


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Id like to go after some Trout and maybe mix it with some Drum. Use it on the Intercoastal down here in FL once in a while. Really looking for Pompano and Trout as a target species. I used to hook into Drum in Kansas at the mouths of the Dams, on light tackle. Trout is really the target this fall/winter season.

I found out that the whole BIG reel (8000 series) on a big Ugly stick is good to cast and leave with BIG bait and wait for something of size to run with it. Not a whole lot of fun to hold onto for a long length of time.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

FF,personally a 10' rod in the ICW sounds like huntin' wabbit with a elephant gun,but to each there own,but i would go with a 4000 or less for that type and conditions


----------



## FishingFreak (Sep 17, 2012)

I realize it could be a little over kill but, using it mainly for the leverage and casting distance. Id like to keep myself out of the water so casting from just outside of the surf would be ideal. 

I do have two Ugly Stick 6'6" poles that are heavy action up to 30lb test and 4oz of weight... 

I usually target Sharks and Rays so, going after a new species is new to me


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

most guys use 6'-9' light to med rods with good whip in the tip for trout and pups in the surf,usually throwing 1/4oz. or less,rarely 1/2,jig heads with twister tails or gulp baits.trout have very soft mouths so a lighter tip sets the hook without pulling it.trout and pups,along with flounder,get caught in the deep holes on the ocean side and are normally targeted in 20'-40' cast range,on the ICW i unfortunatly would be of no help,being unfamiliar with that fishery.we do target trout in the sounds here in N.C.and -up.to give you an idea,i've been playing around with mhx's new line of fly rods to convert to spinning for trout


----------

